# Plant Id



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I tried to id this one about a month ago when I picked it up from IPU. I had some mixed opinions, so we'll try it again.





















thanks

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Ludwigia arcuata? Not very sure though.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Transposon said:


> Ludwigia arcuata? Not very sure though.


+1

Only other option is Didiplis diandra


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is Didiplis diandra (aka blood stargrass).

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, I knew it wouldnt take very long to figure this out. The knowledge and willingness to help on this forum is fantastic. I'm just under a year into the planted tank game and I learning stuff everyday. The look of live plants growing just can't be beat

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> It is Didiplis diandra (aka blood stargrass).
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


On second look, it may be Ludwigia arcuata as mentioned earlier.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

After some comparisons, it has to be ludwigia arcuata. It looks and grows just like the ludwigia lacustris I got from stuart. It does not resemble didiplis diandra at all. Thanks for the help guys.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------

